# Help with Eyeglasses Repair



## 1972vet (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a pair of glasses with plastic frames. The ear piece has a crack where it bends at the ear. I tried to repair the crack by heating the plastic to see if it would fuse back together but that just made it worse. It's not broken to the point that it separated from the rest of the ear piece but it's getting close to that.

The plastic is probably equal to something like "shrink tubing" used in electronics. Getting the temperature just right to cause it to become pliable is sort of tricky. Does anyone have a suggestion how I can fuse the plastic back together?


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Acetone is used to fuse PVC pipe together. If you have another old pair laying around, you might try expermenting to see what you can do. Over in the pipe department, its called pipe cleaner. The pipe glue also has acetone in it. Over in the paint section it is called acetone. 

Not sure it will work on glasse's frames, but it might.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Vet 1972 - long time no talk to :wave:

I know these post was few days ago, but if you are still looking for a possible answer, look for some called "J-B Weld" it is an epoxy, that make one that is a 5 minute set, takes a few hours to cure.

I have used this stuff for years, it bonds about anything to any thing, assuming that the surfaces are clean enough.

Hope you like black color, that is the only color it comes in :laugh:

BG


----------



## 1972vet (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks BG, I'll give it a shot. It's for a spare pare that I use while working outside sometimes. Might be better than nothing...btw, how've ya been?

Hope you had a good Memorial Day.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I was at the eye doctor not long ago and they do in fact have have a shrink tubing that they use in cases like yours. I was at Opti Vue but I am sure others use it also. It took her only a couple of minutes.

Glad to see some one else who was part of Uncle Sams Confused Group.
I was in from 78 - 82.
I hope all is well.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi 1972vet

I wonder if regular electrical shrink tubing would work ok? I just use a lighter/match to shrink it.

Memorial Day was fine, had a few beers with 7 other retied military friends, We see each other about once a month anyway.

pat mcgroin - me too, Mar66 to Jun86.

BG


----------

